# Cooking Pellets?



## step-n-fetch-it (Nov 9, 2007)

I was surfin' and saw some cooking/smoking pellets - all flavors, hic, mesq, apple, etc. 

Has anyone used these in their gasser? How do they work? Just as good or better than chips?

Just curious, seems like these would work in my GOSM; but, would like to check with the SMF experts before I sink some $$$ in ordering some.

thanx!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 10, 2007)

I haven't tried the pellets but the smokin dust that Smokinlious.com sells is great stuff on coals. I tried in a GOSM and it was really great stuff!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 10, 2007)

Be careful of pellets. They not only make smoke, but they are also meant to burn to make heat. Your GOSM gasser already makes heat. This means that in your GOSM, they will flare up. They are probably made for a Treager or similar. Not for you...my opinion.


----------



## wilson (Nov 10, 2007)

kew_el_steve, I must disagree with your statement a little.

I have been using Trager apple pellets for the past 3 months in my GOSM Gasser  and I have not had one flare up yet. I use them with the smoke box. I fill it level to about 1/8th inch below the lid. They smoke for around 2 to 3 hours depending on outside conditions.
My only complaints in using pellets are:
1. They do not completely smoke down to white ash. they end up more like little  bits of lump charcoal.
2. They produce a very lite smoke flavor, not as strong as chunks or chips.  and smoke ring is diminished. 
3. When they are almost done ( black tiny lumps) the TBS disappear fast. so you do have to pay more attention to when you have to refill.

Just my worthless 2 cents. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## down yonder bbq (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok now Im going to disagree with the last thread, I use pellets for most of the smoking I do and have never had a problem with diminished smoke. I get more smoke from pellets and feel I get better taste from it. Now the only problem I do run into is that pellets create a large dose of heat, most bbq's that use only pellets burn at a heat rate of 8500 BTU's compared to chips and chuncks at 3500 BTU's. Im not here for argument but to each his own. But I do beleive in pellets most of the time weather Im gasing or charcoaling, only due to price. We can buy a mixed batch or a pallet of mixed woods of 1600 lbs for around $400.00. But dont think that we do this on a regular basis, I still try to cook with just wood when possible....


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 10, 2007)

hmmmm...seems like you should try it for yourself and see what works for you. Each setup is a little (or a lot) different, even when comparing GOSM's. 

I've posted my setup here several times. My chunk pan is on a threaded-rod base and is set up to make a lot of thin-blue smoke at 225. Maybe this is the reason I have problems with flare-ups when using pellets. So when people here talk about smoking a chicken at 325, I can't do that either.

My nearby hardware store is a Treager dealer and he gave me some handfuls of the different flavors and I had problems. Using soaked chunks is what I've settled on, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## step-n-fetch-it (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks all, that's what I like about SMF and the posts - different points of view, setups, experiences and lessons learned.

I saw that the pellets burned at a higher 8500 BTU and anticipated having to keep a closer eye on the temp. I've used some of the Jack Daniels pellets (kind used in foil packet for the grill) along with the regular hickory chips in my GOSM without any problems. Really wanted to try some of the 'other' flavored woods - apple, cherry, etc - than the normal, more common hic/mesq. But wasn't entirely sure if they could be used solo.

Debi - how have you used the dust? Do you use it in conjunction with chips or by itself? Curious...

thanx again!


----------

